# Gun Camo?



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

My question is two fold. Just getting into coyote hunting I have seen on many boards that people do their own camo paint job. Question #1 is there a certain kind of paint used for this (durable). Question #2 I am hunting in Wisconsin, we can have great weather one day and snow the next, whats a good way to go from camo to snow with the same gun. The gun as is, is blued and black synthetic stock. Pic follows.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I got this idea last year from another member of this site, I tried it and it works great. Use the tape that is used to bandage up horses. The tape sticks to itself and not to your gun. It is inexpensive and when the snow melts your gun has its old appearance back without any residue left on it. I am waiting for snow before I wrap my gun up for the year. Here is a pic of last years wrap job.


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that is a pretty slick idea. Guess I'll be heading out to Farm and Fleet. I think they have what you are talking about. thanx for the info.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep that is a great idea, I just cant bring myself to paint a gun  I use a camo shotgun sock during the early part of the year, I had to cut it up a bit, but it covers my gun and scope. But I couldn't find and snow camo sock so I used the next best thing, 2 hanes white cotton socks, and used white zip ties to hold them in place, its cheap as can be and works great. Only trouble I had was with the scope, which I ended up not covering. But the horse leg raps would work great for that and the bipod, so ill have to get some for myself.

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The stuff MossyMo speaks of is called Vet Wrap made by 3M. It is slick stuff. I get it at TSC for less than 2 bucks a roll.

Last year I splurged and bought what they call Camo Form. You can get it CAbelas and Scheels. It is 12 dollars a roll. It is like camo form only thicker and way sturdier. It also comes in various camo patterns. I bought the camo form snow, used it last winter, and in the spring took it off and threw it in the closet. This year I dug it out and lo and behold, it still wraps and sticks to itself! Vet wrap wont' do that it will tear in pieces when you remove it. You make the decision. Reuse the spendy stuff or throw away the cheap stuff. They both work. Another reason I like it is because it increases the grip on your rifle when you have wet gloves/hands.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have used the vet wrap for years but did finally paint my gun. I used paint made by Brownells for guns stocks and metal it worked great


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

I painted my youte gun myself, and with great success. I suggest hitting up the local hardware store. They sell many different colors in CAMO ULTRA FLAT paint, rattle cans. Get some stencils, and have at it. be sure to add in some contrasting patches to help break up the outline. I used a brush with normal craft paint afterwards to add "sharp" contrasts. Turned out great. They also sell an ultra flat clear coat in rattle cans that dries quick.. after painting give the gun a few coats of the ultra flat clear to ensure good durability. I actually wrote a "how To" on this subject for another forum. good luck.

original post:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/275684/m ... .with+pics

Addendum to original post:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/275684/m ... 160534931/

plus I guess it worked since........


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. kiddmen57 thats a pretty good info on the paint. I have been hunting for 23 years just not for dogs nor have I ever painted a gun. Yeah, almost brings a tear to my eye to think about it. I can see however having a camo paint job and then using some type of wrap for the snow would make life easier. Good info from everyone, thanks a ton...


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Fellow Wisconsinite here. I just posted a similar question in the rifle forum and got a great tip. There is a company here in Wisconsin that carries a product called Duracoat. It is made specifically for painting guns. Cops and military use the stuff. The best part is you can do it yourself. Well that and it is fairly reasonable. The also carry stencils for some neat patterns. Do a search on Dura coat ingooglr, you will be impressed. I about to order my own stuff, and will use the horse tape in the snow. I wont use a spay bomb rattle can on a nice gun, but this stuff is like a factory finish!


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the tip. In Wisconsin too, can't be all bad...


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah im going to TSC tongiht to pick up that vet wrap...i almost bought the same stuff almost from calbelas for 12$$ a roll!!! wow


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin

I wiped out the TSC of all the white vet wrap a few weeks ago. Hopefully they got a new shipment. :wink:

If you can stomach spending 12 bucks a roll for the Camo Form it is nice. Like I said I have been using the same roll over and over for a year. You can wash and reuse it. You can't do that with the Vet Wrap.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

k....well i do have a cabelas 20$ gift card.....idk though the vet wrap is cheap and i live close to the TSC store


----------

